# Forma di segregazione



## ninni

Buongiorno. Ho bisogno di tradurre in francese "Forma di segregazione". Si riferisce al grado di compartimentazione (da 1 a 4) delle varie unità all'interno di un quadro elettrico, per evitare di togliere tensione a tutto il quadro in caso di intervento su un'apparecchiatura collegata al quadro. Grazie


----------



## Shiva21

_Forme de ségrégation_?


----------



## ninni

Merci
Ninni


----------



## Kajeetah

Non sono certa, ma per me "ségrégation" è solo per la segregazione entre le razze!


----------



## danylor

Servirebbe la frase originale completa per aiutare. Segregazione non mi sempre adatto nell contesto.


----------

